# Erreur type 10



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2000)

Au bout d' à peu près 1/2 heure sur Starcraft plante et affiche "erreur type 10, veuillez redémarrer"
J' ai Mac OS 9.0.4 ; Norton Utilities 5.0.2
ne déctecte aucune anomalie.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer l'origine de ce problème et comment le réparer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2000)

Vois du côté de la mémoire virtuelle: désactive-la car certains jeux ne l'aiment pas.
2° solution : désactive l'extension SerialShimLib qui ne fait pas bon ménage avec les différentes versions de MacOS 9


----------



## ToMaC (24 Juin 2000)

C quoi ca l extension 
SerialShimLib?


----------



## steg (24 Juin 2000)

--&gt;the RealSlimShady


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2000)

Si tu veux jouer sans problème à Starcraft, je te conseille de te débarasser de la m-a-j 9.0.4; elle cause plein de problèmes ! Fais-moi confiance.

------------------
Lord Atlas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

J'ai tout essayé mais pas moyen : 
je désactivée la mémoire virtuelle et revenu à Mac OS 9 tout court maisil plante quand même (des fois sans afficher de messages d'erreurs !


----------

